# EagleTac T100C2 Review - A Layman's Perspective



## AardvarkSagus (May 21, 2009)

Submitted for consideration for the review forum:

EagleTac T100C2

The EagleTac T100C2 is, in its broadest generalization a souped up P100 series light. Electronically identical to the P100C2, at initial glance it is difficult to see beyond the extra bulk, however this light does offer enough individuality under closer inspection to clearly differentiate it into its own distinct entity.




EagleTac T100C2

*Meat and Potatoes*

As with the other EagleTac 100 series lights, quality knurling is the order of the day here. Enough of it to provide a grippy surface without becoming overly aggressive. As a matter of fact it appears very similar to the knurling common to several Nitecore branded lights. The result is an understated light without over the top machinework complexity. It makes its entrance as a no-nonsense duty light designed more as a professional tool than something to beautify a collection sitting on a shelf.

The EagleTac T100C2 takes the much praiseworthy regulation of the P100C2 and adds to it, most notably, a body with support for 18650 Li-ion rechargeable cells. This allows the end user complete customization as to their preferred power supply. One of my biggest concerns with flashlights is that when I push the button to turn it on, I want reliable output no matter what state the batteries are in. I want to be absolutely assured of what light level I am going to get every single time. The EagleTac T100C2 offers that no matter which battery type you decide to feed it.

The T100C2 uses the same Q5 bin Cree XP-E LED found in the P100 series lights. This time however the reflector has been retooled to accommodate the increased diameter of the lights head. This results in not only a tighter spot as expected, but also surprisingly it provides a broader transitional corona to the beam. The longer I use this torch, the more impressed I am with how beautiful the light it puts out is. This is very nearly enough for me to recant my previous position regarding the use of textured reflectors.




EagleTac T100C2

*Constructive Criticism*

The T100C2 is the first EagleTac light to be given the removable Tactical Grip ring similar to offerings by Surefire and Fenix. This ring does accomplish it’s goal of providing solid retention and anti-roll features. It appears to be made from a high quality plastic that has been given a nice matte finish. This ring however ends up rather narrow and inflexible and therefor digs into your hand unnecessarily when using any grip other than the cigar grip. I would suggest that instead of plastic, some semi-rigid rubber would be used and the corners be rounded a little more to provide a more comfortable user experience. Personally I have decided to remove the ring for long term use.

As much as I profess the T100C2 to be more of a tool than a shelf decoration, it doesn’t hurt to have the finish continue to look good for as long as possible. The anodizing on the T100 appears to be of the same quality as that on the P100 Series before it so that makes long term observation a little easier. Those lights have been in my possession in regular use for a while now and have already begun to show considerable wear to the finish. None of the damage they have sustained over their use is anything but cosmetic and they continue to function as well as the day they shed their packaging, but quite a few wear spots have appeared, especially on the sharper corners of the knurling and bezel, where the anodizing is likely the thinnest. I personally don’t mind if a quality tool looks like it receives a lot of use, but a thick durable finish would better maintain the professional appearance that this light initially gives.

During my time thus far with my narrow sample set of this model, I did experience one minor operational defect. For a short time the low mode seemed to diminish to a very small portion of the threading making it rather difficult to obtain, especially in a hurry. briefly even it appeared to disappear entirely. Further inspection revealed that the spring loaded mode-selection ring inside the head of the light was sticking in the compressed position, severing electrical contact when it would normally be expanding into general mode. This was fixed with some careful reshaping and light lubrication to where it is back to operating like brand new. I just would hate to see a light like this succumb to simple issues that could be circumvented by tighter control in manufacturing.




EagleTac T100C2

*Conclusions*

I began my review of the T100C2 at the same time as the EagleTac M2XC4 and as such at first it seemed to hide in the shadows somewhat by comparison. It is a much simpler light destined for a completely different purpose. The longer I used this light however, the more I came to appreciate the quiet competence it exudes for it’s intended tasks. I am very pleased with the overall product and once again find myself impressed with EagleTac for producing such quality at a very reasonable price.

Provided for review by PTS-Flashlights


----------



## Wilkerson Brasil (May 21, 2009)

Nice review

Can you post some beamshots comparing P100C2 x T100C2?


----------



## phantom23 (May 21, 2009)

Wilkerson Brasil said:


> Nice review
> 
> Can you post some beamshots comparing P100C2 x T100C2?



And size comparison between them? Thanks.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 21, 2009)

I'll see what I can do about both. Dinner time now. Dark later...


----------



## Phaserburn (May 21, 2009)

Wilkerson Brasil said:


> Nice review
> 
> Can you post some beamshots comparing P100C2 x T100C2?



+2

I'm interested to see the larger transitional corona you mentioned vs the P100C2.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 21, 2009)

Just grabbed some beamshots, but I don't know if they show anything. I'll process them tomorrow and grab some comparisons in the morning sun (if it shows).


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 21, 2009)

:twothumbs Another plesant read that I happily agree with.

This light is a true bargain that is so simple anyone can manage to pick it up and use it properly.


----------



## toasterlocker (May 21, 2009)

I'm curious how the output would be compared to a Malkoff M60. I've been thinking about getting another M60 +body, but if the Eagle Tac here performs as well, I'd be interested in saving some money and trying something new.

Also, since this light has the "standard" diameter, would it fit in a Surefire V70 holster like the 6P does? If it does, I think I'm getting one for sure.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 21, 2009)

I'd lean towards the Malkoff because I am very used to them but you would certainly not be making a bad choice by going with this one instead.

The T100C2 has more throw. The Malkoff has a more utility type beam.
Both are well regulated. Total output is really close.

I'd say it depends on your intended use because of the beam profiles. The T100C2 has decent spill but it cuts off more abruptly than the Malkoff's gradual fade. If you have a host standing by Malkoff's a very good and safe bet. If you are working from the ground up on your next one the price on the EagleTac's hard to ignore. The Malkoff would probably survive drops better, it's host however may be another story depending on what you use. Also at this time you only have one tint choice with the T100C2. That may or may not matter to you.

WIN/WIN :thumbsup: They are both great.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 22, 2009)

Just grabbed some quick and dirty pictures. Don't know if they really show what you are looking for...





Size comparison





Beamshot comparison - Right is T100C2


----------



## harddrive (May 22, 2009)

Great Review :thumbsup:

(and I agree the T100C2 is a great light at a very good price)


----------



## maxilux (May 22, 2009)

Wow !! It looks like the T Series have much more throw.


----------



## 1996alnl (May 22, 2009)

Great review!
And thanks for the beamshot,wow i thought the P100 had a tight beam but looking at the hotspots side by side i can clearly see that the T100 can throw a beam well over 200m.
Impressive..
Is the side spill the same as the P100?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, the T100 series definitely has a noticeably better capability for throw but I am quite surprised at how it doesn't really appear to affect short range stuff much. The spillbeams on both 100 series lights appear to me to be basically the same. I don't have a lightbox at all so I can't vouch for actual numbers, but the appearance is identical.


----------



## harddrive (May 23, 2009)

toasterlocker said:


> Also, since this light has the "standard" diameter, would it fit in a Surefire V70 holster like the 6P does? If it does, I think I'm getting one for sure.



Good question. Anyone have both a V70 and the T100C2 that can try it out?


----------



## djblank87 (May 23, 2009)

toasterlocker said:


> Also, since this light has the "standard" diameter, would it fit in a Surefire V70 holster like the 6P does? If it does, I think I'm getting one for sure.


 

TL, the T100C2 does fit into the V70. I have been carrying it at work for over a week with no problems.


----------



## harddrive (May 23, 2009)

djblank87 said:


> TL, the T100C2 does fit into the V70. I have been carrying it at work for over a week with no problems.



Thanks. Does it work bezel up and bezel down, or only one way?


----------



## phantom23 (May 23, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Just grabbed some quick and dirty pictures. Don't know if they really show what you are looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Now I know I did the right thing, not buying one...


----------



## harddrive (May 23, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Thanks. Now I know I did the right thing, not buying one...



"Size isn't everything" as they say!

I have both and they are both great. The P100C2 is smaller and easier to pocket. The T100C2 has significantly better throw and significantly better regulated runtime using LiIon (as it can fit a 18650).


----------



## phantom23 (May 23, 2009)

But there are a few similar flashlights on the market. There is no small, slim, reasonably priced 18650 flashlight with decent throw. P100 with wider tube would be perfect, I don't know why Eagle-Tac ignores it.:thinking:


----------



## harddrive (May 23, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> But there are a few similar flashlights on the market. There is no small, slim, reasonably priced 18650 flashlight with decent throw. *P100 with wider tube would be perfect, *I don't know why Eagle-Tac ignores it.:thinking:



I agree.


----------



## djblank87 (May 23, 2009)

harddrive said:


> Thanks. Does it work bezel up and bezel down, or only one way?


 
Bezel up only.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I can't wait to see some more detailed comparitive beamshots and maybe a runtime test. I'm up in the air between this light, the SL Strion LED and a couple of the new 700-900 lumen LED lights. This one is obviously the best in terms of price.


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 25, 2009)

Just a slight correction, I doubt the T100C2 and P100C2 have identical electronics. Take a look at their runtime curves on light-reviews.com you can see the curves on CR123 batteries are rather different.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (May 26, 2009)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Thanks for the review! I can't wait to see some more detailed comparitive beamshots and maybe a runtime test.


I don't have any beamshots but I did some runtime tests with "true" 2400Ah Trustfire 18650s.
Runtime with these 18650s is better than that of my P100C2 with 2 Surefire CR123As.
The light output in both modes is slightly lower than that of my P100C2 but the T100C2 has far more throw.

In turbo mode I get 2:40 hours of flat regulation followed by a nice tail.
Runtime to 50% is 3 hours. 






In general mode runtime to 50% is 18 hours with flat regulation over nearly the entire time.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 26, 2009)

I love my T100C2 and its such a wow factor to get 2hr.40min flat regulation with that much light/throw with a single 18650. The EagleTac holster made for this model makes it even possible to carry EDC for me, bezel down as well.


----------



## johnny3073 (May 26, 2009)

Here's my quick observation of the T100C2:

For what it is, it may be the best light I've ever purchased.

It's not:
A keychain light.
An infinate UI light.
A 500+ lumen light.

It is:
A 1st class tactical light.
Built very well.
Great for a weapon mount.
Outstanding regulation.
Simple UI.
Priced right.
Perfect beam (for me), with plenty of usable light in General mode and LOTS of throw in Turbo.

As other's have posted the XP-E in the smooth reflector amazes me. It has a smoother hot spot transition than my XR-Es with OP reflectors. After seeing what the tiny XP-E can do, I might not ever buy another XR-E light...it's that impressive. 

Mike @ PTS was great, and I'm definately doing business w/ him again.

The T100C2 and PTS get 2 of these :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harddrive (May 29, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> I love my T100C2 and its such a wow factor to get 2hr.40min flat regulation with that much light/throw with a single 18650. The EagleTac holster made for this model makes it even possible to carry EDC for me, bezel down as well.




Where did you find the holster? 4sevens/Eagletac store don't have them.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 29, 2009)

I believe that PTS Flashlights has them.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 31, 2009)

harddrive said:


> Where did you find the holster? 4sevens/Eagletac store don't have them.




Yes PTS is the only place I have seen the T100 holster, Eagletacstore is only advertising the P100 holster.

BTW the lanyards are really good to. Once you buy the light, holster and lanyard the price starts to add up. Still though the quality of the holster and lanyard is better than most I have seen.


----------



## GadgetProne (Jun 4, 2009)

I received mine today but have a nice donut in the beam.....the farther away the beam the more pronounced. Got it from 4sevens.....:sigh:


----------



## AN/MPQ-53 (Jun 5, 2009)

GadgetProne said:


> I received mine today but have a nice donut in the beam.....the farther away the beam the more pronounced. Got it from 4sevens.....:sigh:



Mine also has a donut in the beam.


----------



## strinq (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine has a very slight donut beam that doesn't bother me at all. The hotspot is intense!


----------



## GadgetProne (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine has a missing hotspot especially on throw!!!


----------



## Storogoth (Jun 9, 2009)

I am amazed at how much brighter and smaller the hotspot is.... about a third the size of my T10LC2, much brighter and slightly warmer. The donut is not very noticeable but is a great tool with the shotgun, which is why I purchased this light in the first place. After doing some quick patterning last night I found that most of the shot ends up in the center of the donut. This was unexpected surprise and for $40 I could not be happier with this new light.


----------



## PLI (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes , this donut inside the beam hotspot
seems o be normal. 
All t100c2 have this donut. It'is linked to 
the XR-E led!! It doesn't depend on your unit ,
because they all have this donut!!

I would like to take a picture of this donut
to compare with others but I don't know how
to magnifie this donut to make it visible
on a picture.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine does not have a donut hole and it has a XP-E LED. I got it last week.


----------



## PLI (Jul 11, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Mine does not have a donut hole and it has a XP-E LED. I got it last week.


May be should I order another one of this great
flashlight ? 
The donut is not annoying and maybe you have
not noticed It...
This flashlight is a really amazing thrower and
I recommend it without reserve!!! 
The beam is something like this... It has been exagerated of course on the pictures to be visible...


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 11, 2009)

PLI said:


> May be should I order another one of this great
> flashlight ?
> The donut is not annoying and maybe you have
> not noticed It...
> ...


I do not see a donut hole. Is the donut you are talking about a halo/rings in the beam?


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you mean the flare around the hotspot?


----------



## PLI (Jul 11, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> I do not see a donut hole. Is the donut you are talking about a halo/rings in the beam?


Yes I'm talking about the bright ring beetween
the hotspot and the spil. 

I'm not talking about the "halo" around the ring ,
I'm talking about the bright ring itself. 

Actually I don't know how to call this brigth ring ,
I think the halo is normal , the perfect ring ( a bright 
zones within two perfect concentric circles ) is
also almost normal... however , the dim area
inside the hotspot is an artefact of the XP-E LED!! :thumbsdow

Hope I am not too fuzzy


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 12, 2009)

PLI said:


> Yes I'm talking about the bright ring beetween
> the hotspot and the spil.
> 
> I'm not talking about the "halo" around the ring ,
> ...


 
Ok, thanks for the feedback. Mine does not have a dim area inside the hotspot.


----------

